#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-15
<ik> DAYCHANGE!
#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-16
<Broam> hey hey
#ubuntu-us-md 2010-12-17
<Broam> gonna obviously miss the meeting tonight.
<Broam> so meeting - did anyone go?
<joeyk> I did not
<joeyk> traffic was horrible just from Annapolis to Pasadena let alone driving up 32 to Columbia
<Broam> hmm.
<Broam> thank ikkles
<Broam> the irc and the forums are pretty low-activity
<JonathanD> hi Broam
<Broam> hey JonathanD
<JonathanD> How goes man?
<JonathanD> it's gettin cold out.
<Broam> Workin'. Mostly RSS feeds & updating old asp pages. It's a living
<Broam> I'd rather be hacking on a free or emerging-as-free telephony platform
<JonathanD> Broam: come hang with me and ikkles when we start our business.
<Broam> I'm listening...
<JonathanD> Oh, I didn't mean we had a plan :p
<Broam> oh.
<JonathanD> It's not completely impossible, though, I suppose ;)
<Broam> a friend keeps pushing me into having a side business of "Phones you Own" - rooted & unlocked, etc.
<Broam> after finding my wife a G1 for $20, unlocking it (another $15)
<Broam> and then rooting/modding the heck out of it
<JonathanD> heh :D
<JonathanD> Broam: I'd like to get to small business network building.
<Broam> sounds like a fun time
<JonathanD> like, 20-50 user stuff.
<Broam> that seems doable.
<Broam> I might start with nonprofits.
<JonathanD> One of my ongoing projects is this thing I have setup in the basement...
<Broam> continue;
<JonathanD> I have a windows network, AD, exchange, file, print, and a handful of apps...
<JonathanD> 5 workstations.
<JonathanD> this is all virtual, of course.
<JonathanD> and 4 servers, with redundancy on critical apps.
<JonathanD> I'm attempting to duplicate every piece of functionality using ubuntu as a base.
<Broam> cool.
<JonathanD> So I have some documentation on what the fake business does, what the workflow is, etc.
<JonathanD> I've not gotten very far with it really :)
<JonathanD> I have the VMs, and I've built most of the windows network functions that will eventually be duped.
<Broam> well having organized plans is actually something important.
<Broam> Pre-built procedures for doing X or Y...plus documentation of what was performed
<Broam> if your mail server goes down do this
<JonathanD> exactly.
<Broam> network-in-a-can
<JonathanD> Documentation is key ;)
<JonathanD> customer has these needs...
<JonathanD> 1. Can we meet them, and 2. Which procedures do we take to get there.
<JonathanD> and document any changes from the standard deployment
<JonathanD> I've worked under such a model before. When I did the IBM stuff.
<JonathanD> I think I've discovered a key training method, too.
<Broam> continue?
<JonathanD> The first task given to a new hire in such an organization should be a "fix" that requires the good docs you already have.
<JonathanD> Probably the first several.
<JonathanD> By the time the new hire walks into an implementation, they'll have performed several fixes using previous docs, and hopefully realize why they are important.
<Broam> I like that.
<Broam> if they bother to read tfm
<JonathanD> Pretty much without fail, documentation improved AFTER someone had to fix something and didn't have it.  Then they would go on a stint of improving it (often without billing since it's "make up work")
<JonathanD> well, likewise, first few fixes should be mentored.
<JonathanD> I know I was.
<JonathanD> Couple guys at that job told me they'd come work for me if I ever went into business myself, so it's sort of been in the back of my mind since then.
<Broam> sounds like a plan
<JonathanD> In good time, I suppose.
<JonathanD> Need funds first :)
<Broam> hey jbicha
<jbicha> howdy
<Broam> how's your friday?
<JonathanD> howdy jbicha
<jbicha> fine, snow is kinda fun
<Broam> my wife just got a job
<Broam> 6mo internship
<jbicha> doing what?
<jbicha> I'm looking for a job too
<Broam> I think it's w/ UPS
<Broam> linux stuff factored into it I know that
#ubuntu-us-md 2016-12-12
<swift110> hey al
